# Reopened Angeles Crest...with photos



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

The entire front 9-mile stretch of ACH reopened June 3, after almost a year-and-a-half closure. I drove it in my Miata Saturday and Sunday rode up from home near the base. Very nice surface, shoulder-to-shoulder, although cyclists will not appreciate the numerous concave double yellow running along vast sections of centerline.

Armed with my wife's tiny camera tucked in my jersey pocket, I tackled the climb at a "recovery ride" pace. (Rode hard the day before :cryin The first 9 miles takes one from about 1,000 feet elevation to nearly 4,000. This is the route I took today, although when I drove to Newcomb's Ranch Saturday for lunch, it took me about 26 miles up.











I think this section is the primary reason the road stayed closed so long.









Some trees escaped unscathed, some got torched pretty good.









Believe it or not, that's not smog. A fair amount of humidity and 65 degrees, looking to downtown L.A. fifteen miles away.









I've taken this bend at close to forty on my bicycle.









Caltrans improved the turnouts. Much of the hillside looks untouched from the Aug '09 Station Fire. Lots of rain this past season helped regrow vegetation.









This dude motored up the hill...and blazed down it.









A shot taken near the summit before Clear Creek Station.









This entire section burned as far as the eye can see. It regrew nicely.









Angeles Forest Highway, just before it connects with ACH. This was one of my favorite trees, especially since it signified reaching Clear Creek with riding up Big T.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice! I rode up from Vincent on the Wrightwood side yesterday.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Now is the best time of the year to go, before it gets brutally hot. It never got above 65 during my ride, although some of the crosswinds/headwinds got a little harsh.


----------



## the omegaman (Nov 16, 2007)

*It"s about time*

road up 39 and down Angeles Crest last year and had to "cross" down some huge graded gravel sections.....it was a mess. Looks like great weather this upcoming weekend...MT. Wilson here I come!


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the report and photos. I've ridden ACH on my motorcycle; would like to do it now on my bike. What is the approximate elevation gain and mileage from the base to Newcomb's Ranch? Good idea to go now while it's still cool.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

nice. i dunno about cornering at 40mph, for sure i can do it on a snowboard . i need more practice doing it on a bike.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

*"Very nice surface, shoulder-to-shoulder, although cyclists will not appreciate the numerous concave double yellow running along vast sections of centerline".*


What's a concave double yellow? And if it's in the centerline, why is it bad? The worst accidents are when motorcyclists/cars cross the double yellow...well, except when we run our motorcycles INTO the mountain wall :yikes:


**


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

*Hard to describe*



Erion929 said:


> *"Very nice surface, shoulder-to-shoulder, although cyclists will not appreciate the numerous concave double yellow running along vast sections of centerline".*
> 
> 
> What's a concave double yellow? And if it's in the centerline, why is it bad? The worst accidents are when motorcyclists/cars cross the double yellow...well, except when we run our motorcycles INTO the mountain wall :yikes:
> ...


My description didn't do it justice. It's like they gouged out footlong strips of asphalt, three inches wide and maybe an inch deep, with a sharp edge to the cut. In lieu of rounded dots glued to the road. I'm wishing now I took a close-up photo. 

A rider may not see these coming down the hill at speed. They look fairly well camouflaged. Cyclists cut corners often, with the ability to see and hear in both directions. I'm pretty sure it could tear up a tire or bring a cyclist down. Motorcyclists and vehicles will hardly notice these gouges, other than alerting the driver they're coming on to the stripe.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for posting the report.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

fast ferd said:


> My description didn't do it justice. It's like they gouged out footlong strips of asphalt, three inches wide and maybe an inch deep, with a sharp edge to the cut. In lieu of rounded dots glued to the road. I'm wishing now I took a close-up photo.
> 
> A rider may not see these coming down the hill at speed. They look fairly well camouflaged. Cyclists cut corners often, with the ability to see and hear in both directions. I'm pretty sure it could tear up a tire or bring a cyclist down. Motorcyclists and vehicles will hardly notice these gouges, other than alerting the driver they're coming on to the stripe.



Well, then, it's probably a deterrent for motorcyclists to not cross the double yellow....they hate sportbikes up there. I'm sure it bothers cars and bicycles, but leaned-over sportbikes would take the hardest hits.


**


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice report, glad to see it finally open again. Great pictures also! The grooves that you are seeing are instead of the little dots. The little dots are for places it doesn't snow and need a plow to clear it. They serve the same purpose just in reverse.


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

I rode 39/AC to Dawson Saddle a few months back. Beautiful ride. Too bad both are now open to traffic. It was freezing!


CL1 by GeatRealPics, on Flickr


cl2 by GeatRealPics, on Flickr


----------

